# Shibaura SL1603 Stiger



## Tilleroo (Nov 1, 2011)

This tractor has the electronic joystick to operate the powerlift. I doesn't work very well, kinda off and on, seems like I saw somewhere that they could be replaced with toggle switches. Does anyone know about this, or how to repair the ones on it? Also, where is the hydraulic filter located on this model? The hydraulics have gotten noisy, and I thought it might be a dirty filter. Thanks.


----------

